# UG Forum updates, etc



## mugzy (Apr 7, 2020)

Toward the end of the week we will be making some changes to improve the forum. There will be some changes to speed up the forum, improve user experience with mobile devices such as making the fonts a little bigger and maybe adding a couple of modifications. Most users will notice nothing.

Thank you


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

i hope y'all upgrade to a more robust server than Cloudflare to improve site speed.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> i hope y'all upgrade to a more robust server than Cloudflare to improve site speed.



Cloudflare is a content delivery network to (CDN) which is a network of proxy centers to improve speed worldwide. Do you have another suggestion? Is cloudflare specifically causing you issues? Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

I haven't been a {web} developer in three or four years, so I'm out of touch, but...
cloudflare isn't a true CDN. It's more of a reverse proxy that serves cached versions of a site from different locations.  
I used MaxCDN. Amazon Cloudfront is another option.  
The last forum I did MOD work was when I worked at PelicanParts.com, which had about 2 million unique visits/years. 
Fee free to DM me if you wish to chat more.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

https://www.stackpath.com/products/ddos-protection/


----------



## Deadhead (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for putting in work


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 7, 2020)

can you look into fixing where you can manage attachments?
a lot of us have issues uploading pics.
not enough space available to upload new pics.
I for instance cannot delete older attachments in order to have space to upload new ones.
I think more people would upload pics if it wasn't so much trouble.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

Excited for the changes but I'm alredy impressed.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

Appreciate the time that you put into the board for us. Thanks


----------



## mugzy (Apr 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> can you look into fixing where you can manage attachments?
> a lot of us have issues uploading pics.
> not enough space available to upload new pics.
> I for instance cannot delete older attachments in order to have space to upload new ones.
> I think more people would upload pics if it wasn't so much trouble.



I'm having a look into this.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the update and the work put into our home


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> can you look into fixing where you can manage attachments?
> a lot of us have issues uploading pics.
> not enough space available to upload new pics.
> I for instance cannot delete older attachments in order to have space to upload new ones.
> I think more people would upload pics if it wasn't so much trouble.


In the meantime, here's a temporary solution:
1) Upload ur pics to Google Drive, or DropBox, or some online cloud storage.
2) when you go to add a pic to this forum, simply choose (from URL) instead of (from computer)


----------



## CJ (Apr 7, 2020)

Can we drop the colors that hurt my eyeballs? :32 (6):


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Can we drop the colors that hurt my eyeballs? :32 (6):



Which are?
Rose pink?
Red?

but not orange?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sounds good!!!


----------



## mugzy (Apr 9, 2020)

Some things are happening however you should really notice very little difference. Mostly background changes.

Mobile devices may notice some cleanup.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 9, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> In the meantime, here's a temporary solution:
> 1) Upload ur pics to Google Drive, or DropBox, or some online cloud storage.
> 2) when you go to add a pic to this forum, simply choose (from URL) instead of (from computer)




I use imgbb
https://imgbb.com/


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 9, 2020)

Id like to just throw this out while you have someone working on the site:

1. Find out why the edit tab comes and goes at will. Commonly you can only edit a post for 15 minutes. This prevents arguments because a user goes back and changes a post.

2. maybe change that we have to have had a post within 2 days to post in certain threads. Sometimes i get busy and dont get a chance to post for a couple of days then want to contribute something but cant.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 9, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Id like to just throw this out while you have someone working on the site:
> 
> 1. Find out why the edit tab comes and goes at will
> 
> 2. maybe change that we have to have had a post within 2 days to post in certain threads. Sometimes i get busy and dont get a chance to post for a couple of days then want to contribute something but cant.



1. I will look into the edit thing.

2. The post in two days only applies to one section of the forum. You can post in the other 96% of the forum.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you.

I do know about it being 1 section, Murphy's law dictates it's always that section, lol


----------



## andy (Apr 9, 2020)

thanks for the time u put in


----------



## Beserker (Apr 9, 2020)

Update is great on my mobile, thanks.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 9, 2020)

Beserker said:


> Update is great on my mobile, thanks.



Excellent to hear. Mobile is done.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks brother


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2020)

its always a real treat when someone at work (or on a weightlifting forum) 

has been there a month starts tellin the guy thats in charge & been there for 10 years

how to do things and how it ought to be done.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 10, 2020)

Any comments on changes so far?


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2020)

I use my laptop 75% of the time.. especially if I am home

When using on my phone.. I'm in desktop mode. 

I don't see a change.  

I am also on, "Twisted Green" mode too?  I don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 10, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Any comments on changes so far?



I always tell it like it is...

Font is hard to read. I dont know why, it just is. 
Maybe its the weird spacing between lines or the font itself or both. Im interested to hear if anyone else feels the same or if im the minority


----------



## mugzy (Apr 10, 2020)

German89 said:


> I use my laptop 75% of the time.. especially if I am home
> 
> When using on my phone.. I'm in desktop mode.
> 
> ...



Ah.. twisted green is older code and wasn’t updated. I leave it there for this reason. Some people still like it.


----------



## CJ (Apr 10, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Any comments on changes so far?



I'm on the phone 100% of the time, and it is better. Easier to read.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 10, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> I always tell it like it is...
> 
> Font is hard to read. I dont know why, it just is.
> Maybe its the weird spacing between lines or the font itself or both. Im interested to hear if anyone else feels the same or if im the minority



You can still see the old skin if you like, bottom left drop down select Ugbodybuilding v2.


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Ah.. twisted green is older code and wasn’t updated. I leave it there for this reason. Some people still like it.



Ahh.. Well good.  I appreciate it.  I'm probably the only one who does.

Thank you!


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 10, 2020)

ok I just fukked myself.
I didnt know you could change skins until I read Germans post above mine.
I went and tried them all, twisted green is awesome so I will use that but wanted to see the rest. The last one I chose was mobile view and ive now lost the settings page where I can change it back to the twisted green skin..

Can you do that for me or tell me how...lost settings.
Thx


----------



## mugzy (Apr 10, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> ok I just fukked myself.
> I didnt know you could change skins until I read Germans post above mine.
> I went and tried them all, twisted green is awesome so I will use that but wanted to see the rest. The last one I chose was mobile view and ive now lost the settings page where I can change it back to the twisted green skin..
> 
> ...



There is a link on the bottom in the middle to go back.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 10, 2020)

mugzy said:


> There is a link on the bottom in the middle to go back.



Dont see it


----------



## mugzy (Apr 10, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Dont see it
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/ZdZBfMR"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/BL1yfCH/Untitled.jpg" alt="Untitled" border="0"></a>



It says “Full Site”


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 11, 2020)

yup just got it
thanks


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 11, 2020)

Back to twisted green...wish I saw this long ago but German was keeping it secret


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 11, 2020)

I've been using twisted green since right after I came here, tried to use the original red version a month back or so and couldn't do it, this skin is the best one.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 11, 2020)

Mugzy, thanks for making this our home! You kick ass I dont care what anyone else has to say!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh and the changes have been awesome, I strictly use my phone and it is so much easier to read! So thank you again!


----------



## mugzy (Apr 11, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Oh and the changes have been awesome, I strictly use my phone and it is so much easier to read! So thank you again!



I’m an IPad or Desktop user however 85% of our members use a mobile device.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 11, 2020)

thank for all you do behind the scenes to make this a site worth belonging to...much appreciated


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 11, 2020)

Loving the updates so far, can't wait until what else is added.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 11, 2020)

Im on twisted green...had a notification today but missed it for awhile until I glanced up there...maybe a different color will help it stand out more.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 12, 2020)

im on the regular web sight on the ol pc and can hardly even read the posts now? its such tiny font now... not sure why but newer posts the words are pretty dang tiny i have to squint to read

nvmd it is just certain people who used tiny font 

that is all


----------



## mugzy (Apr 12, 2020)

j2048b said:


> im on the regular web sight on the ol pc and can hardly even read the posts now? its such tiny font now... not sure why but newer posts the words are pretty dang tiny i have to squint to read
> 
> nvmd it is just certain people who used tiny font
> 
> that is all



You were using the old skin for some reason, have a look now.


----------



## German89 (Apr 12, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Back to twisted green...wish I saw this long ago but German was keeping it secret


Ha!  It's not a secret!  you just have to LOOK for it


----------



## tinymk (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for putting in all the work it takes to make our forum run smooth.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 17, 2020)

So im getting email notifications today from posts that were made 3 days ago in threads im subscribed to


----------



## mugzy (Apr 17, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> So im getting email notifications today from posts that were made 3 days ago in threads im subscribed to



There was a large queue of emails. Give it another day it should be cleared. Please let me know if that happens again.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 17, 2020)

mugzy said:


> There was a large queue of emails. Give it another day it should be cleared. Please let me know if that happens again.



lol, i'll say...just got about 30 more....

no worries...I just assume as all this catches up email notifications will be back to normal

Thx


----------



## mugzy (Apr 17, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> lol, i'll say...just got about 30 more....
> 
> no worries...I just assume as all this catches up email notifications will be back to normal
> 
> Thx



The email queue has been completely cleared as of now.


----------

